# American Flyer



## JRTBandit (Jul 8, 2010)

Here are some of the shots I took of the trains I talked about in another post that were in a box of stuff I bought. These have been banged up some, there are two that were painted with a brush that I stripped and primed but the tin seem to be in good shape just the caboose roof edges were a little bent.

There are two types of cars, one style has smaller wheels than the other, and the smaller wheels seem to be a better quality, and the car bodies are a little narrower. They are different era because the couplers are different. I looked up the caboose (484) and it seems most of them are without a light.

There is also a bumper which I haven't seen anywhere, not sure of the number. With the AF they have no metal stampings like the Lionels so it's hard to find any information. 

Does anyone know anything about thes cars? I know some of them came with the steam engine (561) in the 4109 (I think) set.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JRT,

The cars with the "pointy bar couplers" are AF. However, the reprimed caboose shown in photo 017 (and some others) and the box car shown in photo 018 are both Lionel prewar O-gage. The caboose is #1682, and would have had latch-style couplers. I'm in the process of restoring one, as shown in this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3847

I'm no AF guru, but based upon your wheel size comments above (and how the AF coupler looks), I'd speculate that the AF cars are S gauge (smaller than O), and perhaps postwar era.

There are a few AF guys here on the forum who will likely chime in with more info.

Keep us posted on your progress in cleaning all of these up. Good luck,

TJ


----------

